# bike stand



## runningman10000 (Dec 11, 2014)

I know this is probably a stupid question but how do I stand my bike up when I'm not riding it? Do most of you just lean it up against the garage wall? I've looked at stands but most seem expensive? Are there inexpensive stands or am I over thinking this?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

RAKK - Black

Should cost around $40-$50


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I put a hook on the wall from home depot. It was around a dollar i think.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I have one of these for standing thingsup, but storage is hanging on wall using these.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mcfarton said:


> I put a hook on the wall from home depot. It was around a dollar i think.


^^^^ This ^^^^

Though I use two hooks from home depot... one for each wheel... and hang the bike upside-down from the rafters in the garage.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

My wall mount rack is like the one home depot sells for about $15. Hang the bike by the top tube. Probably not very good for a sloping top tube, if that is what you have.


----------



## runningman10000 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a Roubaix, can you hang on the carbon frame?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

runningman10000 said:


> I have a Roubaix, can you hang on the carbon frame?


The only concern is that if you don't have a good coating on the hook you might scratch the paint.

To the OP's question: if you have enough floor space then just leaning against the wall works fine. If you want to conserve floor space then those vinyl coated hooks from any hardware store can be screwed into a wall stud and you hook your front wheel on it so the bike hangs vertically.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

kookieCANADA said:


> RAKK - Black
> 
> Should cost around $40-$50


I have two of those and they are great. Here is a similar one for $29

Best Bike Floor Parking Rack Storage Stand Bicycle | eBay

One other option if you have the space is to get a repair stand and just put it on the stand.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

runningman10000 said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question but how do I stand my bike up when I'm not riding it? Do most of you just lean it up against the garage wall? I've looked at stands but most seem expensive? Are there inexpensive stands or am I over thinking this?


Not stupid at all, the question: I used to just lean "Angela" against the wall, the bike that is, and found that she prefers being leaned against the recycle bin. Shhhh Agree with the others, HDepot sells a hook that should be usable if in a pinch.


----------



## Klassikbike (Feb 28, 2014)

I use these, great for those with limited amount of space in their garage Velo Hinge | Bike Wall Rack - Feedback Sports


----------



## mjc29 (Jun 29, 2013)

When we had multiple bikes I built a bike rack out of PVC pipe. Looked just like the ones we had at school. Used to have four like in it.


----------



## runningman10000 (Dec 11, 2014)

Floor space isn't a problem. In the warm weather 1 car is usually out of the garage all summer. I worry about the kids running around outside if its just leaning against a wall. Just looking for something thats stable and not to pricy.

Found this:

Racor Two Bike Floor Bike Stand Bicycle Storage Rack Garage Organizer PBS 2R | eBay


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

IMO, those "organizers" are serious overkill. As others have suggested, hang it by the front wheel on a $2 hook screwed into a stud. Make sure the rear wheel will be off the ground a couple of inches or so. Easy-on and easy-off, nothing touches the frame, space-saving and very secure. For planning purposes: an average-size vertically-hanging road bike will stick out from the wall about 3 feet. Sometimes, that's a bit much, especially for a narrow garage.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The garage is no place to store a bike. My wife and I keep the two we're riding in the formal living room. Might as well, since no one uses that room. The four we're not riding are in the basement.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

runningman10000 said:


> I've looked at stands but most seem expensive? Are there inexpensive stands or am I over thinking this?


Yea you're over thinking it. It's a garage. You don't need an expensive pretty looking stand. (maybe if you were storing it in a studio apartment).

$0.87
Everbilt Screw-In Bicycle Hook-18048 - The Home Depot



runningman10000 said:


> I have a Roubaix, can you hang on the carbon frame?


If a bike can support a 200+ lb rider it can surely support it's own 18lbs.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

pmf said:


> The garage is no place to store a bike.


This is news to me. Why not?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pmf said:


> The garage is no place to store a bike.


I wonder about that too--are you living in a high-crime area? My bikes have never seen the inside of my house and never will.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I lean mine against the wall. I live in an apartment so don't have a garage so it's the kitchen.

As former child with a hobby of playing street hockey in my parents garage I can understand the concern about kids running around but would anticipate that a stand would only reduce that risk by a small percentage.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ...
> As former child with a hobby of playing street hockey in my parents garage I can understand the concern about kids running around but would anticipate that a stand would only reduce that risk by a small percentage.


I have 3 kids, ages 9-14. My old Raleigh lived in a floor stand in our large garage, as did my wife's Spec hybrid. They both got regularly knocked over. Hence the Saris racks. The usual coated hardware hooks are a bunch cheaper and will work just fine if you prefer. I use the floor stand to only hold the bike for regular wipe downs and chain lubes, tire pumping, and getting ready to ride, and that's it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

pmf said:


> The garage is no place to store a bike.


yep, bikes is family. they stay indoors.

the backup unit lives on a work stand in the spare bedroom that was converted to the 'bike shop.'

the main ride resides in the home office ready for action at my whim.


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a hook on the ceiling, wrapped in an old tube and electrical tape. It gives a nice thick resting place for the bike. I hang my bikes by the saddle with the hook under the nose. <o></o>


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

wim said:


> IMO, those "organizers" are serious overkill. As others have suggested, hang it by the front wheel on a $2 hook screwed into a stud. Make sure the rear wheel will be off the ground a couple of inches or so. Easy-on and easy-off, nothing touches the frame, space-saving and very secure. For planning purposes: an average-size vertically-hanging road bike will stick out from the wall about 3 feet. Sometimes, that's a bit much, especially for a narrow garage.


Why should the rear wheel be off the ground?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Mcfarton said:


> Why should the rear wheel be off the ground?


It allows the bike to hang solidly and straight with its weight pulling on the hook and the rear wheel pushing into the wall. If the rear wheel touches the floor, the handlebar will turn left or right and the bike might actually fall off the hook if someone bumps it or plays with it.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have kids, hang the bike from the ceiling, cannot bump it there. Use 2 hooks into a rafter, upside down.

Note: If you have hydraulic brakes (not likely) don't hang it upside down or from the front wheel, hang it from the seat or something so the bike is always right side up.


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an EZbike stand, currently on sale for $29.99 I like it a lot.

Amazon.com : EZ Bike Stand : Indoor Bike Storage : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## drstawl (Mar 17, 2015)

runningman10000 said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question but how do I stand my bike up when I'm not riding it?


I find a curb that I can lean the bike against with the pedal on the right side of the bike. When it rolls back, the pedal is stopped by the curb. When it rolls forward it is stopped by the front tire rubbing against the same length of curb. No kickstand required.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm not trying to be a wise guy but if you have room what's wrong with just leaning it against the "wall" or whatever? That's what I do with mine. Nothing is at risk or in danger. I mean if one hasn't room or they just want to hang it because that's what they prefer I understand...but I don't understand why NOT leaning against the "wall" in a safe pristine environment is bad. If I'm missing something I would be happy to learn it.


----------



## drstawl (Mar 17, 2015)

Mandeville said:


> I'm not trying to be a wise guy but if you have room what's wrong with just leaning it against the "wall" or whatever?


The conundrum is what to do if there is no convenient wall. OF COURSE, I'd gravitate toward that "wall" that you postulate. The challenge is to lose the kickstand and still survive the real world.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

drstawl said:


> I find a curb that I can lean the bike against with the pedal on the right side of the bike. When it rolls back, the pedal is stopped by the curb. When it rolls forward it is stopped by the front tire rubbing against the same length of curb. No kickstand required.



Last time I did that someone bent down next to it and her butt knocked over my Scott Addict. And tried to deny it when I saw it, and almost caught it before it hit the pavement.


----------



## drstawl (Mar 17, 2015)

robt57 said:


> Last time I did that someone bent down next to it and her butt knocked over my Scott Addict. And tried to deny it when I saw it, and almost caught it before it hit the pavement.


Riddle me this! 

Is that same bike, perched on a ridiculous appendage known as a kickstand, equally vulnerable to some fatassed idiot knocking it over?

OTOH: this isn't a position to use in lieu of locking it up securely.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I was responding to the OP who was asking about standing up against his garage wall or should he he put is somewhere else like hang it on hooks, etc.


----------



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

This might be a good alternative too.

Amazon.com : Feedback Sports Bicycle Storage Stand : Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

wim said:


> It allows the bike to hang solidly and straight with its weight pulling on the hook and the rear wheel pushing into the wall. If the rear wheel touches the floor, the handlebar will turn left or right and the bike might actually fall off the hook if someone bumps it or plays with it.


That makes sense. I hung mine so that the rear tire touches the floor. But it is in the corner of my basement. No one will knock it over. Next time I will hang them higher.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

If you don't care about looks, you can make a stand using PVC pipes. It works great for bike washing too.


----------



## runningman10000 (Dec 11, 2014)

reread my post. I didnt say what I was going to do, I asked what YOU guys do.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

drstawl said:


> Riddle me this!
> 
> Is that same bike, perched on a ridiculous appendage known as a kickstand, equally vulnerable to some fatassed idiot knocking it over?


Well, that would depend on which side said person bumped it from, no? 

Prisoner: I didn't say that.
Johnny Dangerously: No, but I know this grapevine. 

In my case, said woman was quite the fit cyclist, her ars was not fat in any sense. So not sure when it got fat... but I know this grapevine.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Etan125 said:


> This might be a good alternative too.
> 
> Amazon.com : Feedback Sports Bicycle Storage Stand : Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors


+1, great stand!


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry OP. Your post seemed vague. Yes, a wall works fine, but you were worried about the kids. You also mentioned that many stands were expensive. So, this cheap but effective suggestion of making a stand using PVC was supposed to be productive. I apologize for having taken the time to share it.

To answer your question, the walls work fine, but I prefer dedicated stands for each bike. That's what I would do. 

Hang it. Lean it. Clamp it. Strap it. Lighten up.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

wim said:


> I wonder about that too--are you living in a high-crime area? My bikes have never seen the inside of my house and never will.


Probably the number one reason is that my house doesn't have a garage. But even if it did, I would not store our six road bikes in it. Each bike is worth several thousand dollars and a garage isn't as secure as a house. I don't live in a high crime area, but these days thieves troll around at night targeting nicer neighborhoods. My wife had her bike stolen out of the car parked in our driveway one night. We don't leave them in the car anymore. Hell, I don't even put bills with checks in my mailbox anymore. My father's neighbor had a check stolen and the person cashed it three times around his town. The world is increasingly full of desperate people. When's the last time your credit card got scammed? A few months ago, I got a credit card bill with a $315 charge to a department store in another state. I called the CC company and reported a fraud. I'd just been issued the card and only used it twice. I asked the guy at the CC company how someone can walk into a store and use my credit card while its in my possession. He said that they make phony cards and use them. Who thinks of this [email protected]?


----------



## runningman10000 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wasnt a reply to you, it was a reply to one further up the chain. I clicked on the one I wanted to reply to. No offense intended


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pmf said:


> Probably the number one reason is that my house doesn't have a garage.


Well, that answered my question loud and clear. Could have thought of this myself, and should have.

As to all this thievery: We've had some kids troll through the neighborhood at 2 a.m. or so and steal things out of unlocked cars standing in driveways. The most amazing thing about this was finding out what people leave in unlocked cars around here--guns, laptops, handbags with money and credit cards, cameras, what have you. I'm no better, of course--the side door to my garage doesn't even have a functioning lock on it, and half of the time we forget to lock the front door of the house before we go to sleep.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

wim said:


> Well, that answered my question loud and clear. Could have thought of this myself, and should have..


Even if I had a garage, I wouldn't leave my bikes in there. Aside from the theft threat, it gets hot and humid here in the summer. The humidity can't be good for the components. 

I don't think it was kids who stole the bike. There were sightings of a car and a couple guys cruising around neighborhoods late at night. They caught someone a few months later who had a master key for a Honda Odyssey. There's an Odyssey in about every other driveway where I live, including mine. It worked out OK -- insurance replaced it with a brand new Lynskey 350 with Dura Ace 9000 components. She got a new bike, but we lost peace of mind thinking that we live in a neighborhood where that kind of stuff never happens. I lock my doors and turn the alarm on every night.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pmf said:


> we lost peace of mind thinking that we live in a neighborhood where that kind of stuff never happens.


That's really sad when this happens. My two bikes they can have, total value about $300. But I don't how I would deal with losing my peace of mind.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

duriel said:


> Note: If you have hydraulic brakes (not likely) don't hang it upside down or from the front wheel, hang it from the seat or something so the bike is always right side up.


I have been hanging my mountain bikes that have hydraulic brakes from the front or back wheels (so they are vertical) for several years. There is no impact on the brakes from hanging a bike.


----------

